# pond supplies



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i am going to build a pond with a pergola above to keep the uv rays at a reasonable level, and will also also be siting it in a fairly shaded area.
having kept koi ponds in uk for a number of years i have a little experiance.
this time i will build a semi raised pond half below ground half above and because of the design and shape want to go with a good quality butyl lining(20yr plus) can i purchase this along with uv filter, pump, plants, etc in central region or do i need to bring with me?
we are in castelo branco area but any info from any area from someone in the know would be gladly appreciated, we dont mind a trip around to purchase what we need.
thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You could try Agriloja

there have an outlet at 
Agriloja de Castelo Branco 
Zona Industrial,
Rua R, Lote 32 
6000-790 Castelo Branco


Tel.: +351 272 330 520 
Fax: +351 272 330 529


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*For koi*

Koipark - Produo, Comrcio e Gesto Ecolgica de Peixes, Plantas e Aves para Espaos Verdes


at Almeda just south of Lisbon on the way to Setubal.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks i will have a look tomorrow after work to see what they stock


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We kept Koi in UK, I'd be inclined to bring as much as you can, found pond equipment to be very expensive here compared to UK and not at all easy to find.


----------

